# Did you conceive after receiving an egg through egg share?



## katerachel (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi

I am writing a story for a national newspaper about egg sharing, and am including a range of different experiences. The final piece of the puzzle is a woman who had a baby thanks to an egg she received from an anonymous egg sharer. I'd like to explore how you felt about the donor and what your views of the future are in terms of telling your child.

Ideally you would be happy to be named and photographed.

If you have any questions at all, or would like a no-commitment chat about it, please get in touch. My email is [/size][email protected][/size] [/size]

Thanks for taking the time to read!


----------

